# Motorhome parking in Barcelona



## 106986

Hi 

We're off to Spain for 3 weeks next Wednesday. We staying near Salou but would like to visit Barcelona for a day.

Does anyone know of any motorhome parking in the city?

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## jackc

Hi we stayed in www.camping3estrellas.com

It is just outside Barcelona near airport , bus to city every 15 mins €1.35 each, right into City center(30mins).

Get the open top sight seeing bus to get around as Olympic Village, Football stadium, etc miles appart. 
Last bus out 22.00hrs. 
Stress free....

Camp site on Mediterranean, nice pool etc.

Parking in Barcelona city might be challenging!


----------



## olley

Hi Kirsty in the Campsite data Base here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1913

Hi Jackc thats in their as well http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1738

Olley


----------



## JackieP

We stayed at the Port Olympic car park site last year. It's busy and, as it's sited right at the bottom of the 'Diagonal' it's noisy at night - but for situation it can't be beat. You're only a 10 min tram ride away from the city centre and the tram stops right outside the site. 

Showers and toilets are portacabin types but spotless and with LOADS of hot water.

Security was excellent. Huge fences all round with one exit and entry and a security guard on duty day and night.

If you've got bikes it's possible to cycle all over the city and the 'man-made' beaches and promenades are a joy to cycle on.

We went for the weekend and anded up staying a week - we liked Barcelona so much. From memory it was 18 euros a night.


----------



## Bill_Posters

I am fairly sure that you can park there short term as well. IF you can't find the 'Diagonal' (and I'd be surprised) just make for the sea. There are lots of signs pointing the way to the parking Jackie mentions. I did have the sat. nav. coordinates for this. If you are interested I could hunt them out.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi Kirsty, take the train from a few miles out or better still there is a lovely camp-site just outside Sitges and close to the C-32 at N41.232247 E01.785092. There is a bus to Barcelona from outside the gate and if memory serves me it only cost a few Euro return in '06, it was a 45/50 minute trip.
The site is also only a short walk from the beach.
Colin


----------



## Plankton

Hello
We are also in spain now and looking for a campsite tomorrow to enable a 2 day visit to Barcelona, thanks for the information.
Frank


----------



## Grizzly

Jean-Luc said:


> Hi Kirsty, take the train from a few miles out or better still there is a lovely camp-site just outside Sitges and close to the C-32 at N41.232247 E01.785092. There is a bus to Barcelona from outside the gate and if memory serves me it only cost a few Euro return in '06, it was a 45/50 minute trip.
> The site is also only a short walk from the beach.
> Colin


I think this might be Camping El Garrofer.

It can get very busy at weekends and in high season and, bless them, the Spanish are not the quietest of nations when it comes to family parties ! There are lots of weekenders caravans there but separate from the transients area. If your blood pressure rises when the parties are still going strong at 3 am then perhaps this is not the site for you.

It has however plenty of well-serviced facilities, is convenient, very friendly and, though understandably the grass gets a bit scruffy in hot weather, it is as tidy as possible.

It's very convenient for Barcelona via the bus or train ( from Sitges- go there on the bus) and a pleasant walk or cycle to Sitges.

G


----------



## Plankton

*Barcelona*

We are now in Barcelona doing the tourist bus, gave up trying to find 
Port Olympic after driving through several narrow streets and tight corners, 8M lenght. am now in campsite mentioned near airport, but stock up before as shop expensive!


----------



## Plankton

*Barcelona camper parking*

Hello, I managed to find the motorhome parking on my way back, GPS: 41degrees 24'48.25N. 2degrees 13'18.47E It is mainly a truck & trailer parking place but the motorhomes are located in a separate fenced area, toilets and showers are in portacabins and are OK. Tram line runs from just outside the entrance. Cost (2008) €20 per night. Frank


----------



## eddied

*Barcelona*

 Ciao Plankton,
glad you found it OK. It foiled me - still have nightmares of my drive thru Barcelona in Nov.'06. Wrong way up the one-way section of the Ramblas, stuck in a narrow street getting out because of a demonstration - worse than Naples! Some good came out of it though - it was the event that inspired the family to get me a TomTom for that Christmas. :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------

